# Boston has joined the equafleece club



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Boston yesterday on his walk, looking rather dashing in his little red polo neck coat.


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Aww, he looks fab! I really must get one before they sell out He looks so cosy and the colour really suits him!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Looking good Mr Boston  ... ahhh lovely pics xxx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Boston, you are gorgeous. :love-eyes:


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

He looks lovely in his equafleece. I've just bought Betty one in red too. I went for the 16" as she is only just over 5kg and i tried measuring her and measuring one of her other coats and this looked about right. The fact the next size up is 18/20" i think that may just be too big for her.

Can't wait for it to arrive now!!!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

JulesB said:


> He looks lovely in his equafleece. I've just bought Betty one in red too. I went for the 16" as she is only just over 5kg and i tried measuring her and measuring one of her other coats and this looked about right. The fact the next size up is 18/20" i think that may just be too big for her.
> 
> Can't wait for it to arrive now!!!


Hi Jules, let me know how the 16" is on Betty as I think she and Maisie are similar sizes. Do post a picture! Sue x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

We are joining the Equafleece gang too ... my dogs are getting so wet on every walk and I am hoping for snow, so equafleece will help with the constant drying of dogs and snowballs ... I love the snow, big kids really


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Hi Jules, let me know how the 16" is on Betty as I think she and Maisie are similar sizes. Do post a picture! Sue x


I will do. Colin's Betty is slightly bigger than my Betty and she fit the 16" but Colin thought it may be a little bit small, so hopefully will be fine for Betty (and also Maisie).

I hope it arrives on Monday as Betty is going to my parents on Monday night as the only grooming appointment we could get before Christmas was on the 8th Dec!!!

Not sure my mum's entirely convinced on equafleeces as she loves Betty's coat, but she does get so wet when out that i think an equafleece is a great way to keep her dry. And i think all the dogs look cute in them!!!

x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Haven't got a picture yet but Betty's equafleece arrived and fits well. I got the 16in and there is plenty of room in it for her.

I'll try and get a picture of her in it over the next couple of days.

x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Boston looks fab in his Equafleece. We will be posting details of our Equafleece competition soon!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Very cute !! welcome to the club


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Max got a new purple 4 legged one for Xmas! He's wearing it in my new avatar  I love them!!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Rosie was out in the rain for ages on Friday before I got her equafleece on her, but it dried her off and then kept her from getting more wet! They are amazing.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

My mum thinks it makes Betty look like she's wearing pyjamas when Betty has her Equafleece on!!!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Eventually got some pics of Betty in her Equafleece. This is the 16in size and is actually bigger on her than i expected!! I've just taken her out wearing this and had so many comments from people who loved it!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi All

Can I ask which website you have bought these from? They look great & might invest after working on hubby!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

they come from a comapny called Equafleece www.equafleece.co.uk They are really fab as they are warm but also weatherproof. Daisy's keeps her dry if it rains (well the bits that are covered!).

We are running a competition with Equafleece at the moment as they are looking for a Cockapoo/poodle cross for the front cover of their new 2012 catalogue. Have a look at this link for more details - Equafleece Photo Competition

They are made to measure and there is a great choice of colours.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Probably get Hattie dayglow yellow so she can come out with me and Ty(welsh cob) but do not want to order yet as do not know how big she will eventually be. When do they stop growing?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi

Thanks for that, I'll take a look.


----------

